# ¿En qué posición puedo poner mis válvulas?



## mahony (Dic 21, 2019)

Cuando hablo de posición me refiero pines para arriba, pines hacia abajo, posición horizontal. Debatamos un poco el tema, criterios.
Saludos
Por supuesto, para utilizarlas o montarlas en un chasis.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 21, 2019)

A menos que tengas alguna forma de sostenerla, seria siempre pines abajo.
De otra forma, si se pudiera, no lo veo esteticamente agradable.
Mi humilde opinion, obvio.


----------



## mahony (Dic 21, 2019)

Si, por supuesto sosteniendolas, pero hay ampli que le veo las válvulas de cabeza y muchos Vox la traen horizontales, dará lo mismo?


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 22, 2019)

Si te refieres a funcionamiento, creo entender que da igual la horientacion.
Lo clasico de dejarlas con los pines hacia abajo, es por sujecion, mas que por otra cosa.

Quizas un amplificador, con una malla en el frente para que se vean las valvulas "de cabeza", se veria lindo


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 22, 2019)

Mi opinión:

Al usarlas horizontales, los filamentos en caso de estirarse, harán corto circuito con el cátodo(en caso de tener) o si se desprenden partículas del mismo van a andar dando vueltas y "haciendo de las suyas" ente los elementos(grillas, etc).

Si se usan vertical "boca abajo" y las mismas tiene zócalos de baquelita, todo el calor generado va a recalentar el zócalo y aledaños. 

Mi voto definitivamente es por el uso Vertical.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2019)

El calefactor de las válvulas fue pensado para trabajar vertical, hacia arriba o hacia abajo, una desviación de la vertical podría traer aparejada una deformación del calefactor incluso llegar a ponerlo en corto, esto es válido para válvulas de potencia donde el calentamiento es importante.
Por otro lado el calor generado "Cocinará" los contactos si se colocara hacia abajo

¡ Quiero denunciar a *@ricbevi* que me gano de mano el comentario por pocos segundos !


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 22, 2019)

Yo prefiero el montaje vertical con el zócalo de la válvulas hacia abajo, sin embargo no hay inconveniente alguno de  montarlas con el zócalo hacia arriba, de hecho varios amplificadores para instrumentos de 1era marca lo han hecho :
3 modelos de Fender como ejemplo:


​Tampoco hay inconvenientes en montar las válvulas en posición horizontal, las válvulas "modernas", o sea las fabricadas con cátodo de calentamiento indirecto permite esta posición dado que el filamento está encerrado dentro del tubo, o manguito del cátodo, sin embargo en el caso de las rectificadoras del tipo de filamento directo como cátodo (5U4, 5Y3, 80, 5R4, etc,) también permite la posición horizontal pero con la expresa indicación de que un par de pines deben quedar en el plano vertical (ver cualquier manual de válvulas de recepción RCA), esto es para que no ocurra lo que menciona Fogonazo.

La mayoría de las +- 17500 válvulas que llevaba la Computadora Eniac (año 1946), estaban montadas en posición horizontal:




Y algunos amplificadores también, como este producto Argentino hecho en la década de los 70, en forma de kit, o listo para usar , el Ucoa A30


​*Siempre hay que tener en cuenta una adecuada ventilación para todos los tipos de válvulas, especialmente las rectificadoras, y las de potencia.*
​Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## mahony (Dic 22, 2019)

Y si, el topic lo abrí pensado en las válvulas de potencia, Pues en realidad casi todas se pueden poner en cualquier posicion, me refiero a El 84, 6v6, 6L6 GT y 6L6 GC!!!(30 w), 5881, 7027A, ...menos la EL34, 6550, y otras Según Kevin O' Connor en tomó 1 de su serie The ultimate Tome.
ejem.  Los famosos amplificadores Bassman de Fender tienen las 6L6 GC de cabeza, sin embargo Marshall usa sus El 34 de pie,...menos en el JTM 45 que los usa de cabeza. Humm. raro el asunto.


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 22, 2019)

Una cosa es que se haga o use y otra que sea lo conveniente. No sabría dimensionar el lugar que ocuparía la Eniac si hubieran colocado las lámparas en forma vertical pero seguramente se hubiera ahorrado muchas de las sustituciones por rotura de dichas lámparas y seguramente acortaron mucho los cables al adoptar dichas posiciones.

Si yo fabricara amplificador de audio posiblemente también las coloca vertical y hacia abajo porque no querría que dure mucho.

Nunca me dedique a audio en especial pero en RF los equipos de comunicaciones más problemáticos eran los pocos que por cuestión de espacio colocaban las lámparas de salida acostadas y eran móviles.

Los filamentos de las lamparas de calentamiento indirecto como la gran mayoría de las mas modernas que no son triodos están dentro del tubo del cátodo pero si se estiran, corto asegurado de la fuente de filamento.


----------



## mahony (Dic 22, 2019)

Jaja ahora Rorschach se me adelantó mientras escribía, buenos ejemplos!!  Incluso el primero es del Bassman, Entonces dónde está el asunto?
Fogonazo creo que está muy cerca, "el  calor generado cocinara los contactos" por ahí andan los tiros. Y lo que saco en conclusión es de mi experiencia.
La cosa no está en la potencia de la válvula Ya vimos que la de 30w se puede poner de cabeza, y la EL34 (25 w)no, según Kevin OConnor, sino en la potencia que disipa sus filamentos, fíjense en la diferencias en sus respectivas fichas técnicas.
Al poner válvulas con grandes potencias de consumo en sus filamentos de cabeza,( La EL 34 consume el doble que la 6L6 GC) el calor es tal que puede derretir el estaño alrrededor del la isleta de cobre si los socalos o bases están montados en circuito impreso, si sus contactos fueran alambrados no sería tan notorio, aún así el calor por radiación es tan grande que llega y se nota en el chasis.Solucion: un pequeño ventilador.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2019)

Cuando en mi cabeza todavía había cabello reparé un par de amplificadores como este:




Justamente porque se habían destruido los zócalos incluso uno con zócalos de porcelana que se había quebrado.
Mi solución poco ortodoxa y algo paliativa fue hacer perforaciones en el chasis alrededor de los zócalos para mejorar la circulación del aire caliente caliente.


----------



## mahony (Dic 22, 2019)

De los que usan las fuentes de las PC
Si, incluso   a  Las 6L6 les sucede 900 ma, 1500ma las El 34!! Imagínese!!
Saludos cordiales a todos y gracias por compartir experiencias.
Ricbevi también, ahora leyendo con más calma, imagínese si fueran de bakelita, muy cierto. 
Gracias nuevamente


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 22, 2019)

Supongo que los ingenieros , y tecnique diseñar


Rorschach dijo:


> Supongo que los ingenieros , y tecnique diseñar


Sigo y repito, supongo que los ingenieros, técnicos, y matemáticos que calcularon, diseñaron y montaron la Eniac algo sabrían como montarlas
.
Basta remitirse a cualquier manual de válvulas de recepción (de eso hablamos) RCA, General Eléctric, Sylvania, etc, donde dice salvo excepción: Any position (cualquier posición), esto quiere decir que tendrán una vida útil para el tipo calidad calculada, 1000hs, 2000hs, 5000hs, y 10000 hs, en cualquier posición.
Generalmente los zócalos de chasis se estropean, o queman, por mal contacto, suciedad, o produciendo arcing entre pines, y estropeando las válvulas.
Construí un kit Ucoa A30 en el año 1972, cuando tenía 14 años,  igualito a las imágenes que publiqué en mí respuesta anterior, lo vendí luego de usarlo por más de 7 años, nunca cambié las válvulas ( montadas horizontalmente), 1 12AX7 , 1 ECF80, y 2 EL34.
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 
Mahony, sin ningún tipo de problemas podés montarlas en cualquier posición, debes usar zócalos de excelente calidad.


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 22, 2019)

SIC "Sigo y repito, supongo que los ingenieros, técnicos, y matemáticos que calcularon, diseñaron y montaron la Eniac algo sabrían como montarlas"

Sobre todo tenía sentido común y acceder a un panel de conexiones con todo eso montado de forma vertical era infinitamente más dificultoso que con la posición horizontal que eligieron y como era de las primeras experiencias en ese ámbito, también estaban aprendiendo.

En la electrónica y otros ámbitos muchas veces se llega a un compromiso "costo vs. beneficio" que no es aplicable universalmente a cualquier diseño si no al caso en particular.

Hasta que alguien racionalmente no me explique la ventaja de tener una lampara de ese tipo de forma horizontal o invertida en un amplificador de audio( no porque sí, porque alguien lo haga o el fabricante diga que es lo mismo en cuanto a horas de durabilidad) ya exprese y fundamente mi opinión.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 22, 2019)

Creo, que la calidad de la válvula es determinante.


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 22, 2019)

ricbevi dijo:


> SIC "Sigo y repito, supongo que los ingenieros, técnicos, y matemáticos que calcularon, diseñaron y montaron la Eniac algo sabrían como montarlas"
> 
> Sobre todo tenía sentido común y acceder a un panel de conexiones con todo eso montado de forma vertical era infinitamente más dificultoso que con la posición horizontal que eligieron y como era de las primeras experiencias en ese ámbito, también estaban aprendiendo.
> 
> ...



Nadie habla de ventajas,  dá lo mismo, no lo digo yo,  lo citan todos los manuales de válvulas de recepción, editados por los fabricantes de válvulas : Any position , cualquier posición, ¿hace falta traducirlo en algún idioma más ?,  ¿ No es racional lo que publican los fabricantes de válvulas en los respectivos manuales de recepción,  elaborados en su conjunto por técnicos e ingenieros electrónicos, químicos, físicos ?
Cualquier posición, es cualquier posición, montada para arriba, para abajo, u horizontalmente, no amerita ventaja, o desventaja, es lo mismo ! 
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 22, 2019)

Continuando...., de hecho las "modernas" válvulas de recepción fueron desarrolladas con cátodos de calentamiento indirecto, cuyas ventajas son muchas, no me explayaré porque escapa al tema tratado, pero una de estas ventajas es que permiten cualquier posición de montaje, esto permitió a los proyectistas de equipos una amplia libertad, y versatilidad en la elaboración de los mismos.-
Pueden observar ejemplos de válvulas de potencia, en distintos manuales de recepción donde se indica su montaje en cualquier posición:

*6L6GC TUNGSOL*



​*6L6GC General Electric*


​*6L6GC RCA*
​

*6BQ5 RCA*



​*6550 TUNGSOL*


​Ahora, ejemplo de una rectificadora de calentamiento directo, donde el filamento es el cátodo, cuyo montaje es vertical, la base arriba, o abajo, es indistinto, pero..... colocando en plano vertical los 2 pines que se describen, puede montarse en posición horizontal :

*5R4 RCA*

​
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 

​


----------



## mahony (Dic 22, 2019)

Ufff, que bueno se ha puesto esto!!! Rorschach casi somos contemporáneos!!, esos hojas de válvulas me hace recordar uno de  mis primeros recuerdos de niño debajo de una mesa y mi padre reparando tv y radios valvulares jugando con válvulas y otras componentes que mi pad VHre tiraba rotas, después construyendome amplis para una banda a finales de los 60 por supuesto asesoraado por el viejo.
Desde entonces me persiguen. He puesto las EL 34 también de cabeza y han durado el tiempo que debían durar ( acordé al cuero que le dé el dueño del ampli) y si,  hay que ponerle si o si una ventilación adicional. 
También trabajé  con cientos de ellas montadas en racks o gavetas,  extraíbles ademas, puestos a su vez en largos paneles, usado en el campo militar a principios de los 70, si venían todas con los pines hacia abajo, metálicas y con un sombrero de bakelita para extraerlas, el calor en esos contenedores era descomunal, aún con aire acondicionado, Eso si, lograr que el sistema estuviera de alta por una semana era una de las tareas de Hércules.
Y al final... Mi experiencia sobre la posición  del montaje, referido de válvulas para audio en amplis  
 Es lograr comodidad de sustitución y acceso a sus pines para mediciones.  Mi montaje favorito es de Fender para combos (Válvulas de cabeza) y con los controles por encima.
 Si es solo cabezal entonces puede que prefiera el montaje  de pie o pines para abajo. 
Pero como ya hemos visto sólo en  muy raras excepciones (potencias muy grandes o uso específico )  no es aconsejable colocarlas en cualquier posicion.
Saludos y disculpen el ladrillazo
Ahh y gracias a todos por los aportes, he aprendido mucho con cada intervención,  espero que el resto de los compañeros también hayan sacado sus propias conclusiones.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 22, 2019)

Hola a todos , valvulas de transmissión con catodo de aquecimento directo (filamento) tipo "811" , "813" lo fabricante en su roja de datos técnicos   NO recomenda armar en posicion horizontal, eso porque lo filamento puede con la altissima tenperatura en que opera dilatarse y con la ación de la fueza de gravidade encostar en la grilla de control y  hacer asi un belissimo corto circuito interno.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 23, 2019)

*[Of topic pre navideño ON]*

La mujer arriba  ... la válvula arriba 

*[Of topic pre navideño OFF]*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 23, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *[Of topic pre navideño ON]*
> 
> La mujer arriba  ... la válvula arriba
> 
> *[Of topic pre navideño OFF]*


No , la mujer debe quedase en la posición horizontal tal cual a un bueno viño , pero ojo , debe sener bien arrollada senon azeda quedandose vinagre , jajajaja
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 23, 2019)




----------



## mahony (Dic 23, 2019)

Todas las válvulas de potencia de RF, Ej Radares,  equipos de deposición triodica y catódicas (circuitos híbridos), equipos de transmisión, etc, rectificadoras industriales, anteriores al estado sólido, siempre van verticales, son válvulas gigantescas, esas no estan en este potaje


----------



## guajiro2000 (Dic 27, 2019)

Rorschach dijo:


> Yo prefiero el montaje vertical con el zócalo de la válvulas hacia abajo, sin embargo no hay inconveniente alguno de  montarlas con el zócalo hacia arriba, de hecho varios amplificadores para instrumentos de 1era marca lo han hecho :
> 3 modelos de Fender como ejemplo:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 185098
> Ver el archivo adjunto 185100
> ...


Impecable reflexion.
Oido cocina FOGONAZO, DOSMETROS y compañia !!!


----------

